# Newbie



## confused88832332 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello everyone. I came here to seek support and advice on my marriage. I married young and am having doubts.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

There are plenty here to help. Post your story when you can (ages, kids/ages, issues). Sorry you have having problems!


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi there 

How young is young?


----------

